# Idiot partners beware!



## firetender (Jan 24, 2014)

How many of you have wanted to do this?

 Of those, how many haven't for fear of doing what this guy almost did?

http://www.callthecops.net/paramedic-arrested-attempting-murder-partner-duty/


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2014)

Wanted to yes. But I refrained. 

(This story is fake BTW)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2014)

My lawyer forbids me from talking on this subject without him there.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 24, 2014)

This website is also saying paramedics will be harvesting organs soon (anti-Obamacare headline).


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the uproar it causes on facebook. It says up top that stories are 12% true.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I love the uproar it causes on facebook. It says up top that stories are 12% true.



It's also the 27th most trusted source for public safety news


----------



## firetender (Jan 24, 2014)

I dunno; stuff like that happened all the time back in the day in my service area!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 25, 2014)

Not only are vegans terrible partners because of the finding food issue, but they have really really rank gas.  Worked with a guy who went vegan and I started showing up to work wearing a full face respirator just to prove a point.


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 28, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Not only are vegans terrible partners because of the finding food issue, but they have really really rank gas.  Worked with a guy who went vegan and I started showing up to work wearing a full face respirator just to prove a point.



Dude yeah! I ate at a vegan restaurant once and thought I was going to die from either my intestines blowing up or poisoning myself from all that methane spewing from my innards


----------

